# Moving to Indonesia



## Brian72 (Apr 8, 2016)

I am planning to move in the next few weeks to seminyak. I have been a chef for over 20 years both in Australia and Europe, people have recommended l simply go and start knocking on hotel doors as the best way to apply for a job. Can anyone tell me if they agree and what is an acceptable wage to be looking at over there? I am interested in a high level cooking so sous chef position?


----------



## Chika Lesmana (Apr 15, 2016)

have you try looking at job posting site for chef position? You could also try to visit hotel/restaurant homepage, sometime they have job posting there. Its better to find a job before you move in, right?


----------



## gilang574 (Sep 15, 2016)

Alamat kantor : Perum BDI Block L-13, balikpapan kalimantan timur 76114

"Kami melayani anda dgn senang hati"

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

